# Vladimir Matyushenko’s Swan Song Ends In Defeat At Bellator 116



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Here’s how it went down at Bellator 116 between Joey Beltran and Vladimir Matyushenko: First round began on the feet with both men exchanging control of the cage. A few exchanges took place but nothing significant happened. Then Matyushenko managed a flurry against the cage but Beltran got out of it.
> 
> Matyushenko threw another combo which put Beltran against the cage but Beltran recovered. Matyushenko attempted a take down which failed. The two continued exchanges. Another combo put Beltran against the cage and Matyushenko attempted a take down which failed. There came a point where Beltran put together a few good combinations. The round ended having been very close.
> 
> ...


http://www.h4-entertainment.com/201...kos-swan-song-ends-in-defeat-at-bellator-116/


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Vladimir fought till the bloody end in that one.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

He usually did give it his all in a fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it was an honor to watch his final fight live.


----------

